# Aquarell Malen



## Flashy (3. März 2004)

Hi All...

Ich hab ne Frage....

Wie kann ich die beigefügten Entwürfe möglichst im selben Style im Photoshop erstellen? Hab schon einige Stunden investiert komme aber einfach nicht auf das gewünschte Resultat. 
Hat jemand vielleicht einen Tip, kniff oder sonstwas? Pinseleinstellungen vielleicht?

Danke im voraus für eure Hilfe!

Ahja, ich möchte dann die pics auf einer Website in Textboxen in den Hintergrund nehmen. Natürlich mit nem niedrigen alpha.

Thx

Phiby


----------



## schnarnd (3. März 2004)

*Keine Antwort*

Ich find deinen Beitrag unklar!willst du einfach nur deine Zeichnung umsetzen in den Pc?Oder möchtest du den selbst gemalten Stil in den Pc übertragen?


----------



## Flashy (4. März 2004)

*Nur Zeichnung*

Hi Schnarnd

Ich will nur die Zeichnung im aquarellen Stil im Photoshop umsetzten. Als nicht den eigenen Style im Photoshop kreieren.

Bisher hab ich's mit Filtern probiert und bin zu keinem anständigem Resultat gekommen. Dann habs ich mit Handzeichnen (mit Maus) probiert und einige Pinseleinstellungen durchgestöbert.

Aber die typischen Merkmale wie die unregelmässige Farbaufnahme durch das rauhe Papier, das unregelmässige Auslaufen der Farben usw. bekomm ich nicht so recht hin.

Daher meine Frage: Gibt es gängige Einstellungen im Photoshop 7 womit diese Aquarell Eigenschaften erstellt werden können

Oder womöglich irgendwo ein Tut? Hab bisher nichts gefunden.

Ich hoffe damit die Unklarheiten geklärt zu haben.

Thx


----------



## Julien (4. März 2004)

Schau mal unter Filter nach dort hast du ein Auarell-Filter oder so etwas in der Art.
Ansonsten musst du evtl. auch auf die Werkzeugsspitze achten...

Gruss Julien


----------



## Flashy (4. März 2004)

*Aquarell Filter*

Jaja, der Aquarell Filter. Wenn ich den benütze werden die Sachen, die ich Filtere einfach schwarz. Wieso auch immer...


----------



## da_Dj (4. März 2004)

Werkzeugspitzen gibts einige die "ähnliche" Effekte bringen, musst dort eben ein bisserl mit den Einstellungen rumrpobieren, ich denke, das sollte dann auch gehen.

P.S. für sowas ist Zeichentablett [Wacom] besser, da ist auch gleich ein Zeichenprogramm dabei, wo es Aquarell gibt ...


----------



## McAce (4. März 2004)

Ich würde auch sagen das du das besser mit einem Zeichentablett realisieren kannst. (Wacom sind sehr gut)


----------



## extracuriosity (4. März 2004)

Die Lösung heißt:
Corel Painter (in der light Version den Wacoms beiliegend)


----------



## Flashy (4. März 2004)

Ok... Thx Jungs und Mädels für eure prompten Antworten. Wird mir wohl doch ein Zeichentablett zulegen müssen. 

See U Soon


----------



## Flashy (4. März 2004)

*Wacom*

Da ich null Erfahrung mit diesen Panels habe möchte ich noch schnell nachfragen ob dies den Ansprüchen genügen würde?

Jetzt: EUR 49,95


----------



## Philip Kurz (4. März 2004)

Für den Anfang ist es mit Sicherheit eine gute Sache !

Nur noch als Tipp:
Erst garnicht über etwas anderes als Wacom nachdenken


----------



## Metapher (4. März 2004)

hm is wacom wirklich so gut? hab mir nämlich auch ma überlegt eins zuzulegen


----------



## jfk adi (5. März 2004)

Also der Aquarellfilter im Photoshop ist schrecklich, er macht alles viel zu schwarzkantig.
Aber ich habe hier mal ein Beispiel für Dich, wo ich die Grundzeichnung im CorelDraw erstellt habe, dann in ein PSD-Format exportiert habe und im Photoshop eine Kompination von grobes Pastell und grobeMalerei angewendet habe.

links Corel  und rechts das Ergebnis. Vieleicht hilft Dir das weiter.


----------



## McAce (5. März 2004)

Ich hatte mal eines von Hama, ich kann sagen das ich es nicht so lange hatte
Wacom ist einfach gut.

@Flashy gute Wahl reicht voll und ganz.


----------



## Flashy (5. März 2004)

Ok... Danke für die Tips. Nach ersten Tests spricht am meisten für Corel Painter.

See U!


----------

